# 4 month old tame rescued pigeon



## chloe's mom (Oct 6, 2008)

Hello everyone,
I am looking for people in northern NJ or southern Orange County NY that may have or know of places with pigeons or people who keep pigeons for pets, etc. I was brought a baby pigeon the first week of July 08...appeared to be 14-18 days old...sad story, but its' fate was to die a terrible death at the hands of warehouse workers who threw soda cans at the nest to knock the baby's out, and do worse to them when they hit the ground. I did not attempt to release him where he came from for these reasons. I found some very good info about feeding & care on the internet and the bird has done extremely well. I did my best not to have him get to attached to me early on, but after about 5 weeks I realized it was very attached to my family. This bird is now too tame, I believe, to release and is imprinted on humans, dogs, etc. It comes outside with me to fly freely and also is let loose in the house several times a day, or whenever it "requests" to be let out. Very tame & affectionate, plays with toys, etc. I have it set up with a large dog crate ("pigeon condo", I call it) and it quite loves its house...crate door is open while I am supervising "free-time", so it's free to come out or go in it's "house". I have had parrots in the past and find this bird to be the nicest, easiest bird to keep. I am starting to really get attached to it now, but hubby is not as fond as I am and the dog still wants to eat it. I would like to give this bird an opportunity to be with other birds, if it so chooses to, but cannot find anyone around my area...can anyone help or have advice?
Cathy


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Cathy, sorry no one has responded. I saw your earlier post but don't know of any one right off hand in your area. That doesn't mean there ISN'T anyone......just means I can't think of anyone. 
Please keep checking back as I'm sure there are a lot of members who haven't even seen your post yet, or at least the right members.


----------



## chloe's mom (Oct 6, 2008)

Thanks Renee, I'll keep checking back. Just want to do the best thing for this baby, it's so cute. I knew by helping it, it would become semi tame, but it's other options in life weren't loooking too good if you know what I mean. This one is a really spoiled birdy now, Beverly Hills Pidge! I'd certainly keep it if it cannot adjust to pigeon life, but would rather it have the opportunity to be a happy pigeon...although I'll tell ya, it's a pretty happy pet pigeon right now. This is a really nice & informative site. Thanks.
Cathy


----------



## kippermom (Jan 11, 2006)

There is a debate on exactly what makes a pigeon happy and whether they can be equally happy with a human family, a piji family in a loft or flying with a flock over the local shopping center. I think we sometimes impose human thought and feelings, where maybe what a bird values is food, safety and family whether that is in a pigeon condo, an outside aviary (like mine)or a feral flock....not sure there is a right answer and I suspect all can be equally good and happy for a healthy bird!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

HI Cathy!

We do have a few NJ members.

The one I can think of off hand, is Pete Jasinski. Go to the member's list and send him a PM (private message here) to see if he has any suggestions.

Wishing Chloe all the best!! They SURE do "fly" their way into your heart! 

Hugs and Scritches

Shi


----------



## chloe's mom (Oct 6, 2008)

Thanks Shi,
I did just that...whew..hope he doesn't get mad at me...big, long message! Birdy is doing great, gave him a cardboard box with a doorway cut in it today. You should've heard the sounds coming out of him!!!! Was hysterical! He loves that "fort house" he's got now. And yes, they really do grow on you. They are so comical sometimes, like parrots, and very affectionate, too. Trust me, if my dog Chloe didn't want to eat pidgy 24/7, it would be easier to have him around...but now hubby, who's not the animal lover I am, (but who has tolerated 2 baby squirrels and baby cottontails, as well as every other poor critter that comes my way) is starting to voice his displeasure at having a dog crate full of pigeon in the living room! Thanks again for you reply. Will keep you all advised. Thanks for caring about these birds, because it's seems not many people do.
Cathy


----------



## chloe's mom (Oct 6, 2008)

well.... heard from pete...he confirmed that "poops" would never make it on his own...strickly a pet only. I am afraid that husband will eventually "free" pidge without my knowlege or consent, as he's not the animal lover that I am (he's done this before) I really love this little bird, but I must find him a good indoor home. Poops is my little parrot, always on my shoulder , giving pidgy kisses. Poops is so comfortable in his "house", that tonight I opened his cage door and he didn't even want to come out! Poops spent about 3 hours "free" several times today. I really need to find him a home where he will be welcomed, as my a**hole husband is getting tired of him and I don't want to see my baby pidgy suffer and die. I am starting to be afraid I will come home from work one day soon and find pidgy gone. I really need to find him a good home, quickly. Pidgy is extremely tame and very affectionate, hardly poops out of his cage when he's "free". Again, strickly indoor pet bird, although he is allowed to free fly outdoors , he chooses to come indoors with us, on his own free will. I love my lil' poops , but now I'm feeling very pressured to get him re-homed, quickly. I am in northern NJ. Would be willing to transport "poops" within 2 hours driving time to well qualified home. What I want to know, is why more "pidgies" are not pet birds? I've owned african grey parrot and goffins cockatoo(ex-husband) and pidgies are as nice, if not nicer...non-destructive and they don't "scream" like parrots do. I think the're the perfect bird to have! Anyone out there that wants to give my baby at safe home? By the way, all of you who responded to my prior posts....you are wonderful human beings, not many people give a crap about these poor souls...I do...and thank you.
All our love,
Cathy & Pidgy
Cathy


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

I just e-mailed Christin to see if she can help or if she knows of someone who can.

Terry


----------



## thewarriorchild (Aug 29, 2008)

Me me, I am in West Milford


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

thewarriorchild said:


> Me me, I am in West Milford


Thanks, Warriorchild! Sorry that I didn't know/recall that you are in NJ!

Terry


----------



## thewarriorchild (Aug 29, 2008)

YW always glad to help if I can!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I say get rid of the husband.......just kidding ....lol....or am I...


----------



## chloe's mom (Oct 6, 2008)

Wow...did I get a chuckle outta that one....don't temp me!!!! I can't tell you how many people said the same thing! In a way, he tolerates me bringing the little orphans that come my way okay, but he doesn't want to keep them...neither do I, they deserve to be free and wild, but some of em' just imprint more than others. If my husband wasn't his way, I'd probably have more "pets" than was good for these babies anyway. All of the other wild babies, squirrels, bunnies have done perfectly well going back to wild, but not "pidgy". There are no other pigeons around here at all, just alotta falcons and hawks who'd wanna eat him. I can't ever turn my back on any baby orphaned animal, snakes, turtles, birds, rodents...no matter to me...a baby is a baby and deserves to be loved and nutured, whether by it's own momma or me...all seem to thrive on love. Thanks for your posts, I was starting to get a "helpless" feeling...maybe he's found a home, will advise you all. 
Much love to all you nice people!
Cathy

P.S. sent a message to memebr "the warroir child" . Located right in my town , maybe we can chat about "pidge".


----------



## chloe's mom (Oct 6, 2008)

YAY!!!! Poops just went to his new home, such nice people. I'm sure he'll do great. It's gotten very cold here in Northern NJ the last few days, and I cried all day thinking that my pidgy would be so cold, but the coop where he went was quite warm. He's sharing it with a few fat chickens and some other pigeons. He had no idea what the other birds were, but as suggested, I agree releasing him at night, when they are all quiet and sleeping was a great idea...Will give him quiet time to adjust to the new sights and sounds before he wakes up tomorrow. Thank you all so much for our help!
Cathy


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

YIPPEE!!! Sounds like everything will be just fine.


----------



## Revolution Lofts (Aug 7, 2008)

sounds great  is awesome that you're helping all these wonderful animals


----------



## thewarriorchild (Aug 29, 2008)

He is doing fine! I went to check on him several times today and he was sitting near his new friends. We are very glad to have him!!


----------



## thewarriorchild (Aug 29, 2008)

Oh I wanted to post a pic but it doesnt look like you can without linking it to elsewhere. He was sitting in the tree in a bunch of leaves turned a beautiful gold and orange!! He is doing well!! Just jumped onto my daughter the other day!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

thewarriorchild said:


> Oh I wanted to post a pic but it doesnt look like you can without linking it to elsewhere. He was sitting in the tree in a bunch of leaves turned a beautiful gold and orange!! He is doing well!! Just jumped onto my daughter the other day!


Upload your pictures to the Gallery area here .. it's easy ..

Click on your User CP in the upper left
Click on Pictures and Albums and start uploading

Terry


----------



## chloe's mom (Oct 6, 2008)

"Poops" is doing great!! Has pigeon and chicken friends now. Still flies to humans and sits on your shoulder for attention. Have been told by Deborah that she's even found him sitting between the chickens at night. Ha Ha! Smart pidgy, staying warm!!! Thanks again everybody.
Cathy


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

That's fantastic Cathy! So glad all is going so well Deborah


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Glad to hear the wonderful update.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

chloe's mom said:


> YAY!!!! Poops just went to his new home, such nice people. I'm sure he'll do great. It's gotten very cold here in Northern NJ the last few days, and I cried all day thinking that my pidgy would be so cold, but the coop where he went was quite warm. He's sharing it with a few fat chickens and some other pigeons. He had no idea what the other birds were, but as suggested, I agree releasing him at night, when they are all quiet and sleeping was a great idea...Will give him quiet time to adjust to the new sights and sounds before he wakes up tomorrow. Thank you all so much for our help!
> Cathy


great news! sounds like he is doing great....now for that husband........lol...


----------



## thewarriorchild (Aug 29, 2008)

I can not tell for sure but I THINK he/she may have found a mate...when I am not so busy I will check more.


----------

